# Is the word host used to mean army in the middle earth?



## Turin_Turambar (May 21, 2021)

host means two things.home owner and military army in ancient terms.Does the host used in middle earth articles mean army? For example, does the word host of noldor mean military army or home owner?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 21, 2021)

Army.

There may be some occurrences of the other meaning, but they should be obvious. I don't think it's strictly equivalent to homeowner, though -- unless the homeowner has guests. I believe Barliman Butterbur is referred to as a "host" once or twice.


----------

